# Tea for Two: The Youmans Challenge



## PeterKC (Dec 30, 2016)

It is hard to think of a tune more ubiquitous than "Tea For Two" composed in 1924 by Vincent Youmans for the pre-Broadway run of the musical No No Nanette. with words by Iving Ceasar. The song became an immediate hit and since has managed to inspire musicians of all musical forms throughout the world. From Shostakovich to Tatum: Rieu to Lawrence Welk, Tea for Two has crossed many borders and generations.
So here is the fun. Post a version of Tea for Two. Doesn't mid how you found it, but share it with the community so we can enjoy the number of iterations that have evolved.

No rules other that this: Post as often as you like, but only one attachment per post. No need to be a show off.

I will begin by posting two, (yeah, I know.) The first, a representation of the original song, and after that, a version I found intriguing. The challenge is on, so let's go. A one, and a two and...


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

The German vocal quintet Comedian harmonists (probably rec. early 1930s). They often sang international songs in cheesy translations but not this one.


----------



## PeterKC (Dec 30, 2016)

Kreisler jr said:


> The German vocal quintet Comedian harmonists (probably rec. early 1930s). They often sang international songs in cheesy translations but not this one.


Great old film reel!


----------



## PeterKC (Dec 30, 2016)

PeterKC said:


> Great old film reel!





PeterKC said:


> Great old film reel!


They probably don't understand the words, but they love singing the song.


----------



## Coach G (Apr 22, 2020)

_Tea for Two_ by Yehudi Menuhin and Stephane Grappelli. The majority of classical/jazz "crossover" music seems to come out as mush, top my ears; but the Menuhin/Grappelli duo is an exception.


----------



## Nate Miller (Oct 24, 2016)

Here's Bud Powell with Ray Brown and Buddy Rich from 1950

get ya some of this!


----------



## PeterKC (Dec 30, 2016)

Nate Miller said:


> Here's Bud Powell with Ray Brown and Buddy Rich from 1950
> 
> get ya some of this!


Oh man! I'm in that groove


----------



## PeterKC (Dec 30, 2016)

May I add some cheese?


----------



## Coach G (Apr 22, 2020)

Nate Miller said:


> Here's Bud Powell with Ray Brown and Buddy Rich from 1950
> 
> get ya some of this!


That's a favorite of mine and a very unusual recording in that Buddy Rich didn't like be-bop music or be-bop musicians very much; so it's interesting that Rich would even record with Bud Powell in the first place. It's too bad that the antiquated sound technology makes it hard to hear Rich on drums very well. but it seems to me as if Rich has a hard time adapting his swinging big band style to Bud Powell's frenetic musical vision.


----------



## Coach G (Apr 22, 2020)

PeterKC said:


> May I add some cheese?


Liberace is another favorite of mine. When he was alive some people dismissed him as, basically, a comedian who happened to be able to play some piano. Actually, he was a VERY good pianist and was just shy of making it as a big-league classical pianist; but in a world where the likes of Horowitz, Rubinstein, Serkin, Gould, Wild, Cliburn and a few others had already cornered the market, he came up with a gimmick that worked for him, and in the process he made a lot of money, and also made a lot of people happy.


----------



## PeterKC (Dec 30, 2016)

Coach G said:


> Liberace is another favorite of mine. When he was alive some people dismissed him as, basically, a comedian who happened to be able to play some piano. Actually, he was a VERY good pianist and was just shy of making it as a big-league classical pianist; but in a world where the likes of Horowitz, Rubinstein, Serkin, Gould, Wild, Cliburn and a few others had already cornered the market, he came up with a gimmick that worked for him, and in the process he made a lot of money, and also made a lot of people happy.


He did indeed!


----------



## Coach G (Apr 22, 2020)

Here's an interesting one from the David Brubeck TRIO, before he even teamed up with Paul Desmond to form the more renowned David Brubeck QUARTET. Back then, Brubeck was a lot more experimental in his approach and attempted to introduce some ideas to the jazz standards that stemmed from his enthusiasm for the likes of music by Mihaud and Schoenberg.


----------



## PeterKC (Dec 30, 2016)

Heading to the east for a little banjo!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Looks like this thread is mostly about non-classical versions. Nothing wrong with that, but it would be better placed in the non-classical forum. Moving it there.


----------



## PeterKC (Dec 30, 2016)

Art Rock said:


> Looks like this thread is mostly about non-classical versions. Nothing wrong with that, but it would be better placed in the non-classical forum. Moving it there.


A better place.


----------



## PeterKC (Dec 30, 2016)

But, we must continue! Back to a 1950's sensation. Probably appeared on The Ed Sullivan Show.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Cassandra Wilson and Jacky Terrasson


----------



## PeterKC (Dec 30, 2016)

jegreenwood said:


> Cassandra Wilson and Jacky Terrasson


This is great!


----------



## PeterKC (Dec 30, 2016)

[QUOTE="PeterKC, post: 2423886
[/QUOTE]


----------



## PeterKC (Dec 30, 2016)

Here is one I particularly like. I do not know where The Django Orchestra is based, but they are good together and this lovely vocalist certainly knows her skat.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

I'm surprised this hasn't been posted yet: ala Shostakovich for the classical touch.


----------



## PeterKC (Dec 30, 2016)

mbhaub said:


> I'm surprised this hasn't been posted yet: ala Shostakovich for the classical touc


I was waiting to see who would be first


----------



## PeterKC (Dec 30, 2016)

PeterKC said:


> I was waiting to see who would be first
> 
> Isn't it amazing how this simple tune seems to make everyone happy?


----------



## PeterKC (Dec 30, 2016)

And a classic!


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Andrè Kostelanetz


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

Nate Miller said:


> Here's Bud Powell with Ray Brown and Buddy Rich from 1950
> 
> get ya some of this!


I've wondered why I immediately liked the song. I never took to novelty songs of that time period, but this is one of those standards that sounds like a happy accident. The composer felt that it was composing itself..

We can easily follow the changes, except that the changes aren't as simple as they sound, I mean not merely back and forth. The subtle colors can be heard as the song continues, making for a nice puzzle full of potential for the improvisor. It seems like any related pairs of related chords will work, but it's tricky (and so you have to catch the mistakes before your listeners believe they were intentional, heh).


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

How many people have ever seen No, No, Nanette!? Years ago I got involved with a theater company dedicated to reviving shows and music from the '20s and '30s and actually got to play the show. It was a lot of fun, and talk about double entendres! It was a lot of fun - the guys who wrote those orchestrations sure knew their business.


----------



## PeterKC (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## PeterKC (Dec 30, 2016)

mbhaub said:


> How many people have ever seen No, No, Nanette!? Years ago I got involved with a theater company dedicated to reviving shows and music from the '20s and '30s and actually got to play the show. It was a lot of fun, and talk about double entendres! It was a lot of fun - the guys who wrote those orchestrations sure knew their business.


That brief period of happiness between the war and the coming depression certainly was rich in getting the good while you could. There was another song from this show that lingers on. "I Want to be Happy".


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

just a reminder of how great was Nat King Cole not just as a singer, but as a pianist too:


----------



## Xenophiliu (Jan 2, 2022)

Victor Børge

What does it say about me that I went ahead and listened to Borge's whole shtick and completely enjoyed myself?


----------

